# Phantom tops old school



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone in Phoenix or Tucson know anywhere they still do phantom tops old school like canvas style for my cutlass shell happy use to but out of business thanks


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I DO MY OWN!!!:thumbsup:












ITS EASY COMMONCENSE TRY IT GOTTA START SOMEWHERE!!


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice homie what fabric called best to use n what u use on the beams to give it the rack look would padded foam work also don't have a fiberglass shell can u do it without that


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine early 90's


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

CCC925 said:


> Mine early 90's


That's clean just what I want


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

heres mine. they run $600-$1000 usually. THe material is called stayfast, ask interior fabric shops for it


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> heres mine. they run $600-$1000 usually. THe material is called stayfast, ask interior fabric shops for it


Seems like I have been at that Days Inn before :scrutinize:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

unforgiven50insp said:


> Seems like I have been at that Days Inn before :scrutinize:


No no, you're thinking of being at the shed all the time


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

K thanks for the info ill ask


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

MINES FACTORY TOWNCAR I CUT IT OFF AFTER MEASURING EVERY SPOT AND ANGLE I ORIGONALLY WAS GOING TO USE A TBIRD FIBERGLASS TOP ON MI 86 REGAL..AFTER CUTTING IT IN HALF AND REFIBERGLASSING IT I SAID FUCK THAT AND DID THIS CAR WITHOUT ANY SHELL JUST GLUED IT DOWN AFTER I GLUED THE STRIPS TO SIMULATE THE BAR,,S USED TOWNCARS CHROME HOLDDOWN OVER TRUNK VALANCE AND TBIRD QUARTER HOLDDOWN TRIM I JUST BENT THEM THEY WERE ALLUMIMUM THEN AND SELF TAPPED ALL THE BUTTONS IN... ITS LOTS OF WORK AND EACH TIME I WORKED ON IT AFTER A DAYS WORK I NEEDED AT LEAST 6-14 IPA BEERS TO GET MOTIVATED NOT TO MENTION I HAD TO SHAVE THE OG UGLY QUARTER TOP OFF FIRST AND FILL HOLES AND ALL THE BONDO/BODYWORK AT THE FACTORY QUARTER WELD/SEAM... SO IT WAS ALOT OF WORK BUT ILL DO ANOTHERONE FOR NO LESS THAN 1000$ HAVE FUN BRO PEACE~


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YA CAN ALSO DO SAME WAY I DID BUT GLUE A PAD DOWN FIRST TO GET THE FAT LOOK LIKE ON THA HOMIES LACK LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

Got a 87 regal too wanna put one on found a place in El Paso TX going hopefully this next week what or where can I get the buttons or chrome siding to wrap around the bottom n sides


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

X2


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

What's the chrome strip from


----------

